# Persian: یه دکمه روی اتو بخارا(با آلو بخارا اشتباه نشه) هست



## seitt

Hi

Courtesy of our friend darush:
یه دکمه روی اتو بخارا(با آلو بخارا اشتباه نشه) هست که همین کارو می کنه

Please could you translate and explain this? I don't understand it at all.

Best

Simon


----------



## Qureshpor

seitt said:


> Hi
> 
> Courtesy of our friend darush:
> یه دکمه روی اتو بخارا(با آلو بخارا اشتباه نشه) هست که همین کارو می کنه
> 
> Please could you translate and explain this? I don't understand it at all.
> 
> Best
> 
> Simon


There is a button on the steam iron (Don't confuse it with a peach) present that would perform the same function.

The play is on  اتو بخارا and  آلو بخارا


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour,
*pluriel : des fers à vapeurs =  اتو بخارها / بخارا
singulier : le prunier = آلو بخارا *

Donc :
Il y a un bouton sur des fers à vapeurs ( A ne pas confondre avec un prunier ! )


----------



## IMANAKBARI

QURESHPOR said:


> There is a button on the steam iron (Don't confuse it with a peach)


peach ?!  no ! 
plum /_ Prunus domestica_


----------



## seitt

Merci beacoup – comment prononce-t-on اتو بخارا en perse familier, s’il vous plait?
Many thanks – how do you pronounce اتو بخارا in Colloquial Persian, please?


> ( A ne pas confondre avec un prunier ! )


!


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Outou Bokhara


> A ne pas confondre avec un prunier



Autrement dit, ne le confondez pas avec un prunier.

Pardon, j'avais oublié de traduire la suite de votre phrase
Il y a un bouton sur des fers à vapeurs ( A ne pas confondre avec un prunier ! ) qui a la même fonction.


----------



## seitt

Merci beacoup, tout est clair maintenant!
Many thanks, all is clear now!


> اتو بخارا


Naturellement, بخارا ici c'est بخارها, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## IMANAKBARI

seitt said:


> Naturellement, بخارا ici c'est بخارها, n'est-ce pas?



C'est cela !


----------



## seitt

Merci!
Thanks!


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bien sur, je parle de بخارا dans اتوبخارها et non dans آلوبخارا !! pas vous ?


----------



## darush

_سلام بر جناب سیمون عزیز

اتو بخارا، همونطور که دوستان گفتنند یعنی اتو بخارها، یا به شکل رسمی: اتوهای بخار
سوال شما باعث شد که متوجه بشم ما چطور اسمهایی مثل "اتوهای بخار" رو که بصورت جمع هستند به شکل عامیانه بیان می کنیم

اتوهای بخار-->اتو بخارا
کامپیوترهای جیبی-->کامپیوتر جیبیا
تلویزیون های قدیمی-->تلویزیون قدیمیا
.
.
آلو بخارا: کوتاه شده ی " آلوی بخارا" یا " آلوی بخارایی".ا_​


----------



## seitt

> Bien sur, je parle de بخارا dans اتوبخارها et non dans آلوبخارا !! pas vous ?


Mais si, merci beacoup!
Indeed, many thanks!

> اتوهای بخار-->اتو بخارا
> کامپیوترهای جیبی-->کامپیوتر جیبیا
> تلویزیون های قدیمی-->تلویزیون قدیمیا


خیلی ممنون، این اطلاع خیلی مفید است. «کامپیوتر جیبیا» و «تلویزیون قدیمیا» را چه طور تلفظ میکنید؟​


----------



## IMANAKBARI

> خیلی ممنون، این اطلاعات خیلی مفید هستند. «کامپیوتر جیبیا» و «تلویزیون قدیمیا» را چه طور تلفظ میکنید؟



Kampiyouter Jibiya
Telveziyoun Ghadimiya


----------



## searcher123

Caamputer Jiibiyaa کامپیوتر جیبیا
Televiision Ghadiimiyaa تلویزیون قدیمیا

Note: oops! I answered at the same time as *Iman*


----------



## darush

*Kaampiuter*/*kaampioter jibiaa
Televizion ghadimiaa*


----------



## seitt

Many thanks to you all, actually it's very useful to have more than one opinion on matters of Colloquial Persian, as it hasn't been completely standardized yet, and encouraging that they coincide with one another!


> خیلی ممنون، این اطلاعات خیلی مفید هستند.


Merci beaucoup pour la correction!
Many thanks for the correction!


> تلویزیون قدیمیا


Does this just mean 'old computers', or does it have a special, colloquial meaning in this context?


----------



## searcher123

seitt said:


> (...)Does this just mean 'old computers', or does it have a special, colloquial meaning in this context?


Without any context, it have two different meanig to me: 1. the old TVs 2. the TVs of old people

TV= تلويزيون
Computer = كامپيوتر، رايانه


----------



## seitt

> 2. the TVs of old people


Many thanks - what a radical departure Colloquial Persian is from the standard language – I'm amazed that you can have ‘of’ in English without using a kasre in Persian.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

searcher123 said:


> Without any context, it have two different meanig to me: 1. the old TVs 2. the TVs of old people
> 
> TV= تلويزيون
> Computer = كامپيوتر، رايانه




1. the old TVs = Telveziyoun Ghadimiha : without Kasre
2. the TVs of old people =Telveziyoun-e Ghadimiha : with Kasre


----------



## darush

IMANAKBARI said:


> 1. the old TVs = Telveziyoun Ghadimiha : without Kasre
> 2. the TVs of old people =Telveziyoun-e Ghadimiha : with Kasre


----------



## searcher123

seitt said:


> ﴾...﴿I'm amazed that you can have ‘of’ in English without using a kasre in Persian.


Well, I can not hear anything of your writing  As I said, without any more context it is impossible that we can find there is a kasre on تلويزيون or not


----------



## seitt

Much obliged, I see now: it's in the written form that there is ambiguity; however, the spoken form is no problem as you hear the kasre pronounced.

This isn't in itself new to me; I was just confused because of the very interesting grammar point raised in this thread which I had been unaware of. Many thanks for your patience!

PS In the colloquial singular, do you perhaps usually use "televizyŏn qadimi" for "old TV" and "televizyŏn-e qadimi" for "old person's TV"?


----------



## searcher123

You are welcome my dear friend. We all are here to learning. 
In singular form, "televizyŏn qadimi" have not any meaning; Just "televizyŏn-e qadimi" is used that mean "old TV". For "old person's TV" we will use تلويزيون قديميا/پيرمردا/پير مردا/پيرزنا/پير زنا/آدم‌هاي قديمي/گذشتگان/غيره


----------



## darush

searcher123 said:


> In singular form, "televizyŏn qadimi" have not any meaning



در گفتار عامیانه می توانیم کسره را هم نگوییم، بخصوص اگر هر دو کلمه را بصورت یک اسم تنها(واحد) در نظر بگیریم. بعنوانِ مثال، بیشتر می گوییم "آلو بخارا" نه "آلوی بخارا".ا
​_*
televizion-e ghadimi--> televizion ghadimi
utu-ye bokhaar--> utu bokhaar*_; is a single name

ی=*kasre

/te.le.vi.zi.yon/
*_*
*_


----------



## searcher123

darush said:


> در گفتار عامیانه می توانیم کسره را هم نگوییم، بخصوص اگر هر دو کلمه را بصورت یک اسم تنها(واحد) در نظر بگیریم. بعنوانِ مثال، بیشتر می گوییم "آلو بخارا" نه "آلوی بخارا".ا
> ​_*televizion-e ghadimi--> televizion ghadimi
> utu-ye bokhaar--> utu bokhaar*_; is a single name
> ی=*kasre
> 
> /te.le.vi.zi.yon/
> *_*
> *_



I have not heard *televizion ghadimi* to now and I cannot remember example for its usage Yes, you can move Kasre to قديمي and say something such as اون تلويزيون قديميه را بياور, but I have not heard اون تلويزيون قديمي را بياور at all.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, most useful.
Please may I check that by تلويزيون قديميا you mean a TV designed especially for old people? I.e. nice and easy to use, nothing too complicated.


----------



## darush

searcher123 said:


> Caamputer Jiibiyaa کامپیوتر جیبیا
> Televiision Ghadiimiyaa تلویزیون قدیمیا



We have _*televizion ghadimiaa*_, why not to have* televizion ghadimi*?
You should remeber *saa'at mochi*(wrest watch), *medaad rangi*(coloured pencil), etc. And how do you pronounce person's full names colloquially? for example Ali Daei(probably Alieeeeeee Daei).

دم درسمساری: آقا تلویزیون قدیمیم می خرید؟​
سمساری :/semsaari/ small store/shop dealing in second-hand goods
second-hand:/dast-e dovvom, dast dovvom/

*Edit*


----------



## searcher123

seitt said:


> (...)Please may I check that by تلويزيون قديميا you mean a TV designed especially for old people? I.e. nice and easy to use, nothing too complicated.


It is not clear! Maybe a TV that is nice and easy to use, maybe a TV that have an antique design, maybe just a TV without any modern feature, and so on. You need some more description to find the real meaning.


----------



## searcher123

darush said:


> We have _*televizion ghadimiaa*_, why have not* televizion ghadimi*?(...)


To be honest, I dont know! I just know we have not 



darush said:


> (...)You should remeber *saa'at mochi*(wrest watch), *medaad rangi*(coloured pencil), etc. And how you pronounce person's full names colloquially? for example Ali Daei(probably Alieeeeeee Daei).(...)


All of them are correct, but not تلويزيون قديمي 



darush said:


> (...)
> 
> دم سمساری: آقا تلویزیون قدیمیم می خرید؟​(...)


An excellent example. Why you said قديميم instead of قديمي? That is showing you thought آقا تلويزيون قديمي مي‌خريد؟ is not so normal. Am I wrong?  I'm sure if you were saying آقا تلويزيون قديمي مي‌خريد؟, you were putting a Kasre on تلويزيون.


----------



## darush

> An excellent example.


Thank you!


> Why you said قديميم instead of قديمي?


You Inspector? 


> That is showing you thought...


Aaahh..you are a mind reader too!


> آقا تلويزيون قديمي مي‌خريد؟ is not so normal.


Not where I learned to speak(near to the Northwest of Southern Tehran).


> Am I wrong?


_Nothing is either right nor wrong but thinking makes it so.(by whom?_ nemidunam)


> I'm sure if you were saying آقا تلويزيون قديمي مي‌خريد؟, you were putting a Kasre on تلويزيون


I'm thinking you should be استغفر سه نقطه god or a fortune teller.

Brother Morteza, don't worry I was just kidding! 

I think there is no difference between a TV and  a Computer or a Cyclotron, you could- in colloquial speaking at least - remove the _kesre _between noun and adjective, considering them as a single noun.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, all is crystal clear now.


----------

